# would anyone like



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

would anyone like an older german shepherd


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Are you selling the dog? If so, that isn't allowed on this forum.


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

No just asking


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I think we need a bit more information about the dog.


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

He is in rescue


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

Oldies dog in Google overlooked oldies he'll come up his name is Simba


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Where?


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

Look up oldies dog click into it then all adoptable dogs then overlooked dogs he's there if you scroll


----------



## AkiraMalamute (Oct 17, 2016)

I believe it's this dog you are on about?


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

https://www.oldies.org.uk
https://www.oldies.org.uk/2017/simba-german-shepherd-dog-rescue-essex


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

Yeah it is he needs a home badly please he's overlooked


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

Not forcing anyone


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm not able to adopt the dog, but I hope you manage to find a suitable home for him.


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thnx he deserves it


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

courtney77 said:


> Quote Deleted


I don't want a dog, thanks. But I wish you luck with rehoming Simba.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Moved this thread into Rescue and Rehoming.

@courtney77 it is against forum rules to advertise pets for sale, and I'm sure if @FeelTheBern wanted a dog, and was in a position to give one a home, he'd have a few places in mind as to where to find one and/or find more information.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

@courtney77 are you in any way connected to these rescue sites? Do you know these dogs personally? Do you have permission from the rescue centres to advertise their dogs?

There is a lot more to rehoming dogs than matching a (to run with this example) German Shepherd to someone looking for a German Shepherd - there's the lifestyle of the prospective owner (work commitments, energy level, other pets, family, etc) and the personality of the dog to consider (no point in matching a couch potato who has a cat and 3 kids and who has no intenation of doing any training to an active dog that needs a lot of exercise and mental stimulation and doesn't tolerate either cats or kids, for example). Nor is there any point in matching a Husky (another example) with someone who's idea of exercising the dog is to let it out in the poorly fenced garden, maybe Chuck a ball for it once or twice, then going back to watching the telly.

Good rescues who know what they're doing, know this and do a lot of background work to match the right dog with the right owner. Sometimes, even if/when someone thinks they know what breed they want their lifestyle/commitments don't allow for that, and it's highly irresponsible for anyone working with rescue to say "OK, you want a GSD, here's one".


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

I am not forcing anyone to take the gsd


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

courtney77 said:


> I am not forcing anyone to take the gsd


No one's saying you are.


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

just helping him find one on the site it said last week to share his page so


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

@LinznMilly asked a very relevant question. Are you connected with the dog rescue, and do you have their permission to advertise the dogs on here?


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

yes I do


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What would be more acceptable would be for you to post a link to the Rescue Site with a brief description of the dog (s) available.
You can't offer to get dogs for individual members I'm afraid.
Which rescue are you representing ?


----------



## Isotonic (Jan 17, 2018)

Not trying to be rude at all but you don't seem to take much time forming a fully formed sentence, almost as if you don't care that much about the Dog. Do you even own this dog? If you do then Gum tree i find has great local listings for people to adopt dogs, maybe try there if your having trouble finding an owner.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Isotonic said:


> Not trying to be rude at all but you don't seem to take much time forming a fully formed sentence, almost as if you don't care that much about the Dog. Do you even own this dog? If you do then Gum tree i find has great local listings for people to adopt dogs, maybe try there if your having trouble finding an owner.


OP does not own the dog apparently, she says she is looking to rehome it on behalf of a rescue. Have you read the whole thread ?


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

guys I have permission from the rescue and I get dogs from kill shelters out as well so I have experience


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

german shepherd rescue this dog is in essex


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Courtney. A couple of us have asked you which Rescue you're inolved with, could you tell us please ?


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

sure its germanshephardrescue I told ye


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Isotonic said:


> Not trying to be rude at all but you don't seem to take much time forming a fully formed sentence, almost as if you don't care that much about the Dog. Do you even own this dog? If you do then Gum tree i find has great local listings for people to adopt dogs, maybe try there if your having trouble finding an owner.


Gumtree is not a good site for adertising dogs for rehoming , there is no vetting of potential owners or follow-up. The only respomsible ways that we support are well established Rescues or returning the dog to it's breeder if appropriate.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

courtney77 said:


> sure its germanshephardrescue I told ye


Actually, you posted the link to oldies.org. It was another member who posted a screenshot of him in German Shepherd Rescue.

You've also posted about dogs in other rescue centres, too, such as Wonky Pets Rescue (Badger) and Freshfields Animal Rescue (Buster).

Are we really supposed to believe you're endorsed/representing all 3 rescue centres?


----------



## courtney77 (Feb 9, 2018)

excuse me read the thread he told me where to find I told him he was on oldies he found him and posted him 2 your meant to post the oldies site with the dog to show he came from that site 3 it tells u on the oldies site to share some dogs so I do


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

courtney77 said:


> excuse me read the thread he told me where to find I told him he was on oldies he found him and posted him 2 your meant to post the oldies site with the dog to show he came from that site 3 it tells u on the oldies site to share some dogs so I do


Who's "he"?

Yes, I've read the whole thread. I've actually done more than that and gone through your posting history. No need to be rude.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Who's "he"?
> 
> Yes, I've read the whole thread. I've actually done more than that and gone through your posting history. No need to be rude.


I agree you're being rude now , I must ask you not to post any more dogs for rehoming because your''re not giving the correctt infotmation or going about it the right way at all.
ETA.
There have been several members who have tried to help you and suggest more effective ways of highlighting these dogs in need.


----------

